# Vanda Chegou! 1000!



## cuchuflete

Felicidades Vanda!

 Muito obrigado

Qxu​


----------



## Laia

*Felicidades Vanda, y gracias por ayudar con mis experimentos... * 

Laia


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations Vanda!​ 
** * * **  ** * * **​ 

Here you will find another VandA​ 




Yes, it's me with my dear husband.​ 
We send you a royal cheer!​ 

LRV​


----------



## Roi Marphille

parabéns Vanda!!!
muito obrigado pela ajuda. Desejo-te muita felicidade!

abracinhos e beijinhos
Roi


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Vanda: It's always a pleasure to work with such a lovely person! Felicidades!  *


----------



## elroy

Thank you for your enthusiasm and your never-ending willingness to help!​


----------



## Agnès E.

Joyeux postiversaire, Vanda !

Nous aimerions vous rencontrer plus souvent aux forums du français...


----------



## belén

Ja chegou!! Ja chegou!! Vanda ja chegou!!! 
Parabéns Vanda e muito obrigada por tudo!!


----------



## Mei

CONGRATULATIONS VANDA!!!!!

Mei


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Congratulations, Vanda
Well done


----------



## Vanda

Chuchu, Laia, LRV, VenusEnvy, roi, Mei, Agnès, Belen, elroy, roi, tigger, everybody....​ 
Thank YOU all. You have helped me in so many ways!
Here´s the place where everyday I have new things to learn and amuse myself with. 
It´s a pleasure to be here with so nice persons!​


----------



## Fernando

Moito obrigado, Vanda.


----------



## Outsider

_Ainda mil, Vanda?! Parecia que já andava por cá há mais tempo!
Muitos milhares se sigam.
​_


----------



## Mr.Blue

Congratulations Vanda , keep going


----------



## grumpus

Thanks Vanda,
for all your help for the group and for me in particular.

Grumpus


----------



## araceli

*¡Felicitaciones a la súper profesora Vanda!*
Muito obrigada!


----------



## nycphotography

Vanda,

Thank you very muchly for the endless help in Portuguese.

Don't you dare stop at 1000!  We need and love your input, in English and in Portuguese.


----------



## JazzByChas

Dearest Vanda:

As one of those "more seasoned" members of this forum, I heartily congratulate you on reaching your first 1000 posts.  Obviously, "youth" is not wasted on the young!

Best wishes, and continues to add your insight to this forum!


----------



## Vanda

Fernando, Out (pode?! até tartaruga está ganhando de mim! ),

 Mr Blue, Grumpus, vizinha Ara, 

Nyc (que lindinho!), JbChass

all of you, 

thanks! 

It´s all a result of your contributions!
​


----------



## Jana337

*Zase pozdě! 

Blahopřeji k jubileu a doufám, že brzy přijde další. 

Jana
*


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy 1100, Vanda!*


----------

